# Opening Teal... post your reports and pics...



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Good luck to all you guys and post up your reports and pictures. Go easy on those pintails,lol! They are really dumb right now! And don't forget your gallon of OFF or Cutter!


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

3 Man limit by 7:30. The off sure helped but the wind was even better.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

4 limits QUICK on the Garwood Prairie!!!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Y'all are killing me. Had to postpone it due to unforseen b.s. 

They'll be here for a while yet


----------



## hrsisson (May 27, 2006)

2 man limit by 7:45. Saw alot of birds.


----------



## Texas Marine Clean (Apr 14, 2006)

*Greens Was slow*

we only got two. my firing pin was messing up so we got out early.


----------



## ETXHNTR (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome picture of the black lab.2cool.............


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

One of our groups was done by 7:15. We were not so lucky. 2 of us only shot 4. LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION!! Against my better judgement, we hunted the wrong side of the pond. When we finally made the right choice, it was too little too late. But, I did end up with some BLING! Will post pics Monday or so....


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunted the Lissie Prairie this morning...ended with 16 birds for 6 folks. Should have had a limit, but missed a few and was concentrating on other things (dog). You can tell by the pick who did all of the work. She's out like a light!

Late,
Cox


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

4 of us hunted somerville, and we had our 16 bird limit in 45 minutes, then sat there and watched and took pics of birds landing in the dekes. Great morning on the lake, and lots of birds. Lots of big flocks of 20+ birds. i will post pics and and on monday prolly.


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

Hunted with The Drake Plantation out of Winnie over flooded rice. Had 20 birds in 20 minutes.They ran a top notch operation this morning and had a ton of birds.


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

our two groups were done by 7. 30 with a 7 man limit, birds were everywhere


----------



## timberhuntr (Nov 15, 2005)

Hunted Garwood, our group had a 7 man limit by 7:05. More teal than I have seen in a long time on opening day.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

we hunted around matagorda and bagged 20.. took us a little longer than last year.. however i wont complain with an hour hunt...  will try to post pics later


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

It was all over in 5 minutes, not that that defines the quality of the hunt, just the number of birds. As for the quality, I think we all three (2 hunters and the dog) had to catch our breath when it was over. What a hoot!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Hunted with one of our groups this morning in Winnie. We had our 7-man limit by 7:20 am and even managed a little duck jewelry on one of the tealie birds. Actually saw more birds flying around after the hunt than we did during it - can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

9 shy of 12 man limit. Left the field @ 8:45 so the birds could get back in the field for tommorow. Can't wait. Congrats boys on the jewlery.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

16 guys, 16 limits on the Lissie Prairie this morning.

The Shell Station in East Bernard was packed this morning.

EBHunter


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Great start to the season, 4 man limit of teal by 7:15, garwood area, my dog is sleeping good!!!!!!!!! Ready for sunday, Good luck to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

EBHunter said:


> 16 guys, 16 limits on the Lissie Prairie this morning.
> 
> The Shell Station in East Bernard was packed this morning.
> 
> EBHunter


packed with hunters?


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

had 10 hunters this morning and we were out of the field by 8 am with 40 birds. can't wait to see what tomorrow brings


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

got to hand it to you guys,,,ya'll took some great pictures.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Man, ya'll are killin me! I woke up early yesterday mornin with a 102.5 fever and feelin like I'd been beat with a 2x4 from head to toe! Still had 101.4 last night and my throat feels like I swallowed a porcupine! I talked to the manager at the ranch yesterday afternoon and found out that I missed a phenomenal opener!

Oh well, at least there's some time left for me to get out there and smack a few when I'm not dyin!

Congrats on the great hunts fellas!


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

We had a 3 man limit in about 30 minutes in Altair. They were everywhere and they continued to buzz us as we were picking up the dekes and drinking beer by the blind. All in all a great day and it is good to see that everyone else for the most part fared well. Rob


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Everyone had limits this morning but it was much slower. A lot less pressure meant that the birds found places to hids this morning.

There was a noticable drop in the crowd of hunters at the Shell station in East Bernard this morning.

EBHunter


----------



## Texas Marine Clean (Apr 14, 2006)

*Greens Lake*

This morning was great! It was just two of us back in the boat by 7:15


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

80 
Full limits by our posse both days.
Saturday was unbelieveable. Birds everywhere. Sunday, slow but steady.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

We were back on the trailer by 8:00 yesterday morning...without even taking the guns off of safe. We only saw about 10 birds in the distance. Marsh hunting was tough.

I went with a buddy and his 12 year old daughter to their rice field in the evening. I managed to bring home 2 BWT and lost another that I swear fell out of the sky. My shooting was off, as expected, but we were letting the birds land so the kiddo could have first crack at them. I was batting clean up after she spooked them off the water. My bud only got in on one volley at a large group that wasn't going to sit down.

In all it was a good evening and I enjoyed the nice breeze. His lease partners had 4 or 5 limits yesterday morning in under an hour out of the same blind.

Triple F,
I hope you're feeling better today. Get well and bust some feathers!

T


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

quick morning and lots of birds saturday. rested today and back out monday.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Haven't even been yet, lol. A marriage to preach and stuff to do on the homefront this weekend, plus I think I'll hunt at least three mornings this week. See Triple fff I waited on ya bud ;-)


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Father, brother and I hunted Garwood Saturday and Sunday, had full limits both days even with my 73 yr. old father having problems seeing the ducks with his tri-focals. We always do well during teal season but this was by far the best opener we have seen in many years. There were just loads of birds flying.


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Man we were rusty on the shooting...completely covered up with birds...all in all a great hunt!!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

I posted in anothe thread so this is a repeat. Hunted two different places with Third Coast Outfitters, excellent on Saturday and even better on Sunday. Randy has some great properties. Pictures are from Sunday. Seven hunters and two dogs on a small pond...limits for every one by 8am and two very tired dogs.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Dang DFERG, good pics-I sure do look sexy! think we should shoot some clays this week!lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Sunday was a lot slower, took us almost 30 minutes but that's mostly because I could not hit em to save my life. Have no idea what the deal was, Saturday I was on, Sunday I took a box of shells to get my 4. The good news is they kept coming in until I got em. Noticeably slower, but still a lot of birds.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Lilke everyone we had a blast with a lot of birds..easy on Sat. worked a little harder Sun.. We had a lot of big ducks as well had 10+ Pintails land in the decs on one occasion..On a side note I used a Mojo Dove in the spread but there were so many birds Sat. it was hard to tell if it helped but Sun. It seemed to do the trick..Walker


----------



## water turkey (Jan 11, 2005)

Jr. and I hunted a stock tank near Taylor on Saturday and finished in about 15 minutes. More teal in Central Texas than I can remember in years.


Let um rest Sunday.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Great reports! We had quick limits (5-10 minutes) in the Alvin area. What a banner year for Teal! I think I had more fun just kicking back and being awed by all the numerous groups of Teal flying around in the field and sky.


----------



## TxWadr1 (Jul 12, 2006)

We had a 4 man limit in 20 min on Saturday. Had a 3 man limit on Sunday in Garwood. Banner opening weekend!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

deebo said:


> 4 of us hunted somerville, and we had our 16 bird limit in 45 minutes, then sat there and watched and took pics of birds landing in the dekes. Great morning on the lake, and lots of birds. Lots of big flocks of 20+ birds. i will post pics and and on monday prolly.


report is here...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1288343#post1288343


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

me and my son hit it saturday. done around 8:00 . lots of birds , but the guys across the street had a rice field and it sounded like a war over there. we were hunting austin bayou hunting club. the dog had the best time i think. hopefully dove will be ok this friday. the dog loves gettin them more than ducks i think.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

3 limits in 30 minutes 3 days in a row in devers things are looking good for the next 5 days


----------



## DogDoc (Dec 1, 2004)

Son and I had 2 man limits Sat and Sunday. 20 minutes Sat, 40 minutes Sunday. All bluewing but one greenwing. Beautiful mornings to be out. Sunday we could have been done quicker, as there were 20+ landed in the dekes 5 minutes before shooting light. All but one left before legal time. The lazy one never left at all 

Steve


----------

